# Phragmipedium Red Sky 'Deep Red'



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2013)

Phragmipedium Red Sky 'Deep Red'


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2013)

That is deep red! Very nice Phrag!


----------



## raymond (Jun 11, 2013)

very nice Lise combien de fleurs en tout


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2013)

I like the shape of the pouch.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 12, 2013)

For some reson I can't see it,will check back


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

Ho ho ho!! Yay besseae hybrids! A perfect example of the reason to grow them. :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you all!

Raymond: seulement 2 fleurs en ce moment sur la même hampe. Only 2 flowers so far on the same stalk.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice colour.

Chuck


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd like to see it with a different background color, that yellow I'm not crazy about.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 12, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 13, 2013)

:clap:Nice!!!


----------



## Olishka (Jun 13, 2013)

This plant has 2 of the things i love: red colour and lots of tiny freckles  Lovely!


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 14, 2013)

very nice


----------



## TDT (Jun 15, 2013)

Lovely Phrag! I really like the open pouch too. And the red on yellow.


----------



## Silvan (Jun 15, 2013)

man I regret not getting one... Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Dane (Jul 9, 2013)

Really nice !


----------



## Carkin (Jul 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

